# Planned to give Her everything, but she cheated again



## Craigthinks (Mar 16, 2014)

Planned to give Her everything, but she cheated again. She has a sense of Entitlement
I feel bad about spiting up things, taking 50% house and 50% comingled money. Any thoughts about the splitting up of assets?

We had a agreement that she would never see him again keep phone without a password and I would give her the money, house and most time with kids for the divorce she wanted. Also, I was going to give her about 6K in house repairs from my own money.

That lasted 3-4 weeks, then notice the time gaps and came home early to follow her. Catch them coming out of his house when his wife was away. They said they were just friends. She still thought that I should give her everything to take care of the kids. I said, I would if she would take a lie detector test. She will not.

Now am going for my 50% of money and house equity now. Don't know if I will get it, but will try.

I feel bad about trying to get what the law say though. 

I still love her and would like to work it out, but she got a lawyer so it is on. 

But the little affair may cost her lots of money.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

it was and eye opener that you needed, good to see that you are doing what you must, and you don't have to feel bad for having what is rightful yours, and more if she cheated.

her wellfare is her resposability once that the marriage is over, if she found time to bang another man then she can find time to have a Job to cover her own needs


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

It always costs money to learn something….

You cant feel bad about splitting assets. If your agreement was written, she broke the terms of the agreement, if it wasn’t it doesn’t matter. Your initial agreement did nothing to change the situation to begin with. It didn’t address the problems, you couldn’t buy her love or loyalty. 

Im sure she wants everything, why not she already knows if she has a lawyer she will get 50%. That is her worst position in most states, anything above that is gravy to her. So get yourself a lawyer and protect what you are entitled to. 

Your letting your heart drive your thoughts right now. It will seem like hollow words right now but in time you will realize just what she is. A non remorseful lying cheater who as hard as it sounds could care less about you. Till her mindset changes nothing will change. Stand your ground, fight for what you feel is fair and don’t allow your emotional attachment for her cloud your judgement. She has no problems trying to clean you out and leaving.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

She has no respect for you. Fight for all you can get.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Exactly what Longwalk said. If you were the cheater, I would say differently. But she made her choice. Let her deal with the fall out.

Sorry about that though. It still sucks.


----------

